# Experience letter sample



## Nitesh (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am a software engineer and I have 5 year of experience so that I need to do assessment from ACS. I need sample of employment experience letter which would get me through ACS. I meant what are the roles and responsibilities I can add to letter so that ACS will consider it in my occupation.

If anyone has got assessed and approved by ACS and want to share their experience letter.

Thanks


----------



## srinivasmit (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Nitesh,

Sorry it is not possible to share the experience letter instead I can show ACS experience letter format hope this helps you. You must follow the same format otherwise you will be requested to submit again...

ACS Letter Format


----------



## Nitesh (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Srinivas,

I already have a ACS experience letter format. What are the roles and responsibilities should I add to experience letter so that ACS will approve it. If you have experience letter which got assessed and approved by ACS then please share it in my mailbox if possible.

I have changed 3 companies till and my second company is closed. 

I have prepared experience letter as below based on the ACS format:
------------------------------------------
To whom it may concern,

This is to certify that Mr. XXXX was an employee of XXXX and was employed from XXXX to XXXX.

Mr. XXXX was permanently employed on a Full Time basis (40hrs per week) as Software Engineer and his work hours were 9 am to 6 pm from Monday to Friday (Five days a week).

He was responsible for following duties as a Software Engineer:

-XXXXX
-XXXXX
-XXXXX
-XXXXX
--------------------------------------------
I need the various duties as a software engineer.

Are you software engineer ? When did you migrated to Australia ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You should simply list what your duties were. Someone else's position may not match yours, and you don't want to include responsibilities that weren't part of your position. Do you have a job description from your former jobs you can use for a basis of your letter?


----------

